# White Whispy Web-Like Development on Substrate



## Puissance (Dec 17, 2015)

I know I've been posting a lot... so much uncertainty with starting a new planted tank...

Today is the 3rd day after planting my new uncycled tank. Most of the plants seem to be doing ok, but I noticed this web-like thing growing on my substrate near the plants. Is this something I need to get rid of manually?

I have Flourish root tabs in the substrate.

Thanks!


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I had something similar growing on my driftwood a few months back, eventually it disappeared on it's own. Neither my fish nor my plants had any adverse effect.
I'd guess it's some harmless fungus that eventually dies out with water changes...


----------



## Puissance (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks! That's good to know. I've been monitoring it and it's not growing by much if at all, so I'll leave it for now and do a water change this weekend. It's kind of hard to get to and looks creepy, so I won't poke at it unless I really have to.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It's basically mold, and it will go away on its own after a while.


----------

